# '03 SE-R Gauges on '02 SE-R



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey guys. I finally decided to do a little cosmetics on my car's interior. Found these awesome '03 gauges on ebay, Click here to see, but I don't know if they'll work in my '02 SE-R. Is everything the same (they look exactly as mine), I mean like wiring and stuff, or it is not recommended to do?

What they sell for '02, Click here to see, does not look as cool...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The 02/03 guages for the SE-R are the same. What makes no sense is that the 00-02 guages differ and the auction does not specify what trim. Considering the whole deal is sketchy, I would not buy from that seller without asking them a few questions. NPM has a company that they used and were very happy with although it cost a few more bones. Also, I would consider driving a car with them as although I initially found them cool, after driving a car with them I find those guages ricey and incredibly annoying vs. the simple red guages that are very easy on the eyes.

Oh, and both the links you gave were the same.


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

What questions should I ask? I asked the seller if it'll fit on my '02, he replied that he cannot guarantee that.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ask if the guage cluster is designed for the SE-R/SE-R Spec V or the GXE/LE. If he says both, tell him to shove it. If they dont know, tell them to shove it. If they say SE-R, you are good to go but I would make sure this guy has a return policy in the case that he is wrong. Ebay sellers who do not specialize in Nissan items will often use generic products for our cars which do not fit properly or at all. I would be highly skeptical of this and consider spending a few more bucks on the authentic AC Autotechnic guages.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september02/specv_gauges/


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

One more question.










Here, the gauges are 2 separate pcs, while the one in auction for '03 gauges shows one whole piece. 










Could that be the diffirence that will prevent me from installing it on my '02?

P.S. Sorry for bothering you with all the newbee Q's, but I AM a newbee in this... :cheers:

P.P.S. Oh, and the reason I want to get the '03 ones, is that they don't have that glowing greenish circle in the center...


----------

